# Could You Pass 8th Grade Math?



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

DO NOT use a calculater. 
​*You Passed 8th Grade Math*​





Congratulations, you got 10/10 correct!​*Could You Pass 8th Grade Math?*​http://www.blogthings.com/couldyoupasseighthgrademathquiz/​


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

*You Passed 8th Grade Math*










*Congratulations, you got 9/10 correct!*

I wonder which question I got wrong? They should tell you! :hmmm:


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Congratulations, you got 10/10 correct!










I gots me a PhD in Number Theory!


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

*You Failed 8th Grade Math










*Oh no, you only got 6/10 correct!

*Could You Pass 8th Grade Math?*

*lol i was never good at maths and i still count on my fingers! *


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Congratulations, you got 10/10 correct!










I passed the test !!


----------



## RustyShackleford (Sep 1, 2005)

kwflatbed said:


> Congratulations, you got 10/10 correct!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woo hoo! 9th grade here I come!


----------



## texdep (Aug 28, 2003)

*You Passed 8th Grade Math*


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

USMCMP5811 said:


> *You Failed 8th Grade Math*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bet you aced sex ed though! Don't sweat it. Here, have a banana. :GNANA:


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

*You Passed 8th Grade Math *







Congratulations, you got 8/10 correct!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*You Passed 8th Grade Math *







Congratulations, you got 9/10 correct! 
I wish they let us know which questions we answered incorrectly...:tellme:


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

*You Passed 8th Grade Math *







Congratulations, you got 10/10 correct! 


I was always good in math.​


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

That's like that old Soupy Sales joke....I bet your mother could make a banana cream...........pie.


----------



## Bob_A_Fett (Aug 31, 2005)

*You Passed 8th Grade Math *







Congratulations, you got 9/10 correct! 

Does this mean I can go to the Junior Prom?


----------



## Tackleberry (Jan 31, 2005)

*You Passed 8th Grade Math *







Congratulations, you got 10/10 correct!

Can I print this out and use it to move on to 9th Grade? I'm sick of the 8th Grade. I was told third times a charm.


----------



## no$.10 (Oct 18, 2005)

***You Failed 8th Grade Math***

*AGAIN!?!?!?!?
*


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

*You Passed 8th Grade Math *​





Congratulations, you got 7/10 correct! ​
Average for me, I am no math wiz by any means


----------

